# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  What should we (Ron Paul supporters) do if the US goes to war with Russia?

## nate895

I am afraid we might just go to war with Russia, and facing a powerful enemy such as Russia (and possibly China and Iran on the opposing side), we might have to support (at least materially) the war simply because not doing so means conquest. I oppose any intervention in this Georgia matter, but if we do wind up intervening, we really have to make a decision to either support the USA against our opponent in the war or oppose the war at every turn and hope we don't wind up in concentration camps of one country or the other.

----------


## RockEnds

I have a son that's about as close to Iran as you get without being there.  So if we pick a fight with Russia and Iran simultaneously, I plan to simply lose my mind.  But that's not an option in your poll.

----------


## Kludge

Oppose, protest and continue pushing non-intervention. A war with Russia deserves the diversion of ALL of our resources to fighting it.

----------


## RSLudlum

get under your desks!!!

----------


## Gadsden Flag

I really can't believe that we would actually go to war with Russia over a country as small as Ossetia.

No way we'd actually do this.

----------


## Kludge

> get under your desks!!!



Duck and Cover!

----------


## Monolithic

the us isn't going to fight russia, stop freaking the $#@! out

the EU isn't going to do anything because russia can just cut off the power to europe
the US isn't going to do anything because our hands are tied in iraq and afghanistan 
the UN isn't going to do anything because the UN never does anything

----------


## nate895

> the us isn't going to fight russia, stop freaking the $#@! out
> 
> the EU isn't going to do anything because russia can just cut off the power to europe
> the US isn't going to do anything because our hands are tied in iraq and afghanistan 
> the UN isn't going to do anything because the UN never does anything


I know, but on the off chance we find ourselves at war, we should determine what we are going to do.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> the us isn't going to fight russia, stop freaking the $#@! out
> 
> 
> the US isn't going to do anything because our hands are tied in iraq and afghanistan


The US already did someting.  They trained the Georgian army and then killed 10 russian peacekeepers, to instigate this awful conflict.

Russia is pissed, and will not stand for americas bull$#@!.

Im not sure what will happen here, but i would not rule out war just yet.

----------


## RSLudlum

> I really can't believe that we would actually go to war with Russia over a country as small as Ossetia.
> 
> No way we'd actually do this.



Why does everybody keep thinking that the decision to go to war is ultimately up to us after our aiding Georgia in this effort???  Doesn't anybody realize that Russia might go to war with us over this event???

All the other countries in the world realize that our military is severely over-extended and worn out...I wonder what else is going on while we're focused on Ossentia, the Olympics, and the John Edwards Sex Scandal....What's Iran up to?  What's Venezuela up to?  Hell...what is Turkey's reaction, they do share a border with Georgia.


I think I'm gonna pop some popcorn and watch Red Dawn tonight....Woooo Hooo!!! 80's Cold War nostalgia time!!!!!!!!   


But seriously, this sucks.

----------


## DAFTEK

Duhhh, will never happen, your talking about the end of the world, how can one even imagine that the US will confront Russia on this, Russia was attacked not Georgia in the first place, Russia will do what it has to fight "the war on terror",  as the Georgian president has started this war. Russia will finish this and take back South Ossetia and there is nothing the us can or will ever do. On a side not i hope they take back Kosovo as it's Serbian land!

----------


## RockEnds

> Why does everybody keep thinking that the decision to go to war is ultimately up to us after our aiding Georgia in this effort???  Doesn't anybody realize that Russia might go to war with us over this event???


I kinda picked up on that.

I've spent the last three days reading every news report out of every country I can find, and exposing American involvement appears to be fairly high on Russia's to do list.

----------


## DAFTEK

> Why does everybody keep thinking that the decision to go to war is ultimately up to us after our aiding Georgia in this effort???  Doesn't anybody realize that Russia might go to war with us over this event???
> 
> All the other countries in the world realize that our military is severely over-extended and worn out...I wonder what else is going on while we're focused on Ossentia, the Olympics, and the John Edwards Sex Scandal....What's Iran up to?  What's Venezuela up to?  Hell...what is Turkey's reaction, they do share a border with Georgia.
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna pop some popcorn and watch Red Dawn tonight....Woooo Hooo!!! 80's Cold War nostalgia time!!!!!!!!   
> 
> 
> But seriously, this sucks.



Thank You! It's nice to see some smart people on this forum, too many trolls around here lately who are jumping on the McWar bandwagon

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

stock up on ammo and weapons

----------


## ItsTime

> stock up on ammo and weapons


+1 

Im running to the gun shops once we send troops.

WE run a very bad risk though. If we protest in large numbers BEFORE the election bush will call ML. We need to hold off until jan before we protest in mass. And sadly they know that.

----------


## tmosley

Russia will probably crush Georgia to show that it can, and nothing short of a nuclear first strike will stop them from doing what they want.  The more we try to interfere in the little countries surrounding them, the more of our minor allies they will crush.  Eventually, Russia will have control over their immediate neighbors once again, and short of starting a global nuclear war (which no-one will be willing to do) there is nothing anyone can do about it.

----------


## Grimnir Wotansvolk

refuse to file taxes.

----------


## Alex Libman

Stop paying taxes, buy a machine gun, move to New Hampshire, and declare secession!

----------


## richardfortherepublic

Well, I just signed up for Russian 1 at my community college.

----------


## hypnagogue

> Why does everybody keep thinking that the decision to go to war is ultimately up to us after our aiding Georgia in this effort???  Doesn't anybody realize that Russia might go to war with us over this event???


 They didn't go to war with the US when we armed and trained the Afghans, I can't imagine why they would now. I'm going to go ahead and suggest everyone just quit freaking out. I swear this board has some of the most panicky people I've ever seen.

----------


## IPSecure

> Duck and Cover!


Suicide Monkey?

----------


## amy31416

What I would do is not an option in your poll.

----------


## CasualApathy

There will be no war.

1 reason: nukes.

----------


## youngbuck

Russia is pulling out of Georgia now.  There won't be a war at the moment.

----------


## ClayTrainor

oh $#@!, that's interesting.

----------


## DAFTEK

Cowards, Russia lost it's brass balls! South Ossetia should be allowed to join North Ossetia! Georgia is nothing but a US Bush Bitch

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Russia is pulling out of Georgia now.  There won't be a war at the moment.


Something tells me the silence is going to be scarier than the war itself.

Lets hope diplomacy can somehow prevail here.

----------


## ItsTime

> Stop paying taxes, buy a machine gun, move to New Hampshire, and declare secession!


More like montana. New Hampshire is neo-con country.

----------

